# Peterson - Univeristy Flake



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

This'll be my first review I hope it's helpful for those interested in trying out this blend, so let me start.

The tin says it's a Burley/VA blend, but on reading more about it I found it has Kentucky as well. Not having smoked anything with Kentucky, I was unable to identify the taste.

When I opened the tin, I was struck by how strong the cranberry smell was. I'm normally not an aromatic smoker, so I was apprehensive. The flakes were just a tad bit on the moist side, but I was impatient to try this out and didn't let it dry. The Flakes crumbled in my hands and packing was a breeze. Lighting was easy and I only needed one relight almost to the end of the 2rd third. It burned cool, dry, and smooth. 

The first 1/3 of the bowl was dominated by burley with undertones of berry. It was sweet and I really enjoyed it. I could tell immediately that this was a good quality tobacco. 

The second 3rd of the bowl is when natural sweetness of the Virginia came out. The smoke was rich and smooth. The taste of berry was almost gone by this point, but still lingering somewhere in the background. 

For the last 3rd of the bowl I was greatly disappointed. Bitter bitterness is the best way I can describe the taste. I thought I could burn through the bitterness, and had some success for a couple of minutes at which point the bitterness returned, and I could tell it was pissed, so I put it out. 

The nicotine content was medium to strong. I had a nice nic buzz going just before the bitter times which I really enjoyed. 

Overall I will give it a 6/10. It would have been an 8 or 9 if not for the last 3rd. I'll see what the rest of the tin does. I've cleaned out my pipe throughly and will try again. I recommend it :tu.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice review


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

After cleaning my pipe throughly, I had another bowl of this blend. It seems the bitter taste was probably due to the pipe and the moisture of the tabaccy. I left the flake dry out a bit this time. The blend is very consistent. No bitterness on the last 3rd this time and therefore am bumping up my rating to a 7.5/10


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

just got a tin of this the other day-have been enjoying it a lot-the berry taste you mention is very different from the other tobacs i've smoked (mostly english/orientals)-this is also the 1st flake tobac i've had, just been stuffing the flakes in folded w/a little shake on top & it's been burning a lot cooler than the ribbon cuts so i haven't bothered to rub it out-i don't get the nic hit i've heard about, but since i've recently quit cigarettes my nic tolerance is pretty high-i'll buy this one again


----------



## dogsplayinpoker (Jan 23, 2007)

I also had mediocre results with this tobacco on the first smoke. It reminds me of Davidoff Scottish Blend,a tobacco I enjoy a lot. Will definitely give this another shot as I have heard such good things about it. Nicely done review.


----------

